# The Fastest & Easiest Way to Throw a Cast Net (Tutorial)



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 




I made a Video on the Fastest and Easiest way to throw a cast net. Be sure To check it out and leave a comment if it helps anyone out! Hope you all are having a fantastic day, tight lines.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice video man! Can I just get you to throw the cast net for me. Lol.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Stupid way to throw a cast net. His example looked like a banana shape when it landed.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you'd do better if you swapped dominant/non-dominant hands. You're basically throwing it left-handed now. Hold the net and rope in your left hand and lead with your right. You'll have more control, more distance, and more ability to get the spin for opening the net.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I do better when I take my time.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

It 's not always about fastest and easiest, it's more about doing it correctly and practice, so it becomes easier and faster. Quickly throwing it together and poor presentation only has good results in throwing BRICKS.:thumbdown:


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

A small single seam net with 1/4 or 1/2 mesh like that is harder to throw than a larger net, it has alot of spring back. Get a good net 10ft +and your throwing ability will improve greatly. A single seam net will look like a witches hat when your throwing from any heights and when it sinks


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've seen all sorts of things that are supposed to make throwing a cast net foolproof. None of them worked.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We need a Steve net video!!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Good try on a first video. But if you are going to make one, the result has to be flawless. Yours wasn't and I don't think your technique is all that great.

http://www.calusa.com/videos/

This is the only one that works well for me.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

sealark said:


> Stupid way to throw a cast net. His example looked like a banana shape when it landed.


More like a California shape


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it just me or where others shocked to see you being a clean cut brown haired fella.... I was expecting to see Spicoli 





Video might work on some smaller nets, but you won't do that w/ a 10-12 ftr.

Don't let some of the egging get ya down...just raggin' a bit is good fer the soul...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> We need a Steve net video!!!


How do you post a video?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like to study Jessica's method.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

http://youtu.be/pfurpN78fUk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, good beginner video, But it could have been better. Didn't say what size net you were throwing? I think you over explained yourself mostly in the beginning, like making the loop. I started to just stop it, but gave the benefit of doubt and grudged thru it. 
Could you throw a 24' spread net the same way, just grabbing the net once, before you throw it? 
And WHY, WHY would you put LEAD into your mouth? That's unhealthy. 
Couldn't you just bite on the lead line Between the lead weights and it work just the same?

Not criticizing, just helpful hints, hopefully. Practice makes perfect. Thanks for the video too.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> I like to study Jessica's method.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKDPFQymjY0



Dang, I watched that and almost fell out of my :wheelchair:. Probably would have if that net snatched her top off when she threw it. I was hoping. :yes:


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Didn't notice it at first but, do not put the lead in your mouth.(unless you want your kids too have a toe gowning out of there forehead) I dont even use lead core lead line to get extra weight on my nets. So the most I can put on a net is about 26 too 28 pounds. But if I did use lead core the most ive seen on a net is 46 pounds of weight


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

stevenattsu said:


> Didn't notice it at first but, do not put the lead in your mouth.(unless you want your kids too have a toe gowning out of there forehead) I dont even use lead core lead line to get extra weight on my nets. So the most I can put on a net is about 26 too 28 pounds. But if I did use lead core the most ive seen on a net is 46 pounds of weight



HAHHAHAaaaaaa @ toe + forehead.

I never put the lead in my mouth either, I throw about 1 lbs over my elbo, then a 60/40 split.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

hold on with both hands 40/60 50/50 or what ever but sometimes you gotta feather it out off the finger tips so you can drop that lead line straight down at your feet. back in the day I could throw a perfect circle with my head under water.:whistling:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all sure have a lot of opinions to not be posting your own videos! Not the way I throw but whatever works for you is fine. Good on you for putting it out there and trying to make an instructional video. 

Everyone else, post 'em up!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I throw my bait nets the same way, except I bite the rope not the weight, lol


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

That works for small nets, but my bait nets are 10 footers...and one has 20 pounds of weight on it. No way it would work with my mullet nets, either. 2 are 10 feet and 2 are 12 feet. Both 12 footers have 16 pounds of lead.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> Y'all sure have a lot of opinions to not be posting your own videos! Not the way I throw but whatever works for you is fine. Good on you for putting it out there and trying to make an instructional video.
> 
> Everyone else, post 'em up!


I did but not a video. page2


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> I did but not a video.


I saw one you posted a couple years ago. Can't remember if was just a photo or a video it looked like in your front yard but it was awesome. My nephew throws a 16 footer but he is about 6'2 or so. I would need a 4' ladder to throw that one. He tossed it out of the front of my boat like it was nothing. I still throw a 6 foot pork chop.😂


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

2RC's II said:


> I saw one you posted a couple years ago. Can't remember if was just a photo or a video it looked like in your front yard but it was awesome. My nephew throws a 16 footer but he is about 6'2 or so. I would need a 4' ladder to throw that one. He tossed it out of the front of my boat like it was nothing. I still throw a 6 foot pork chop.😂



Practice practice. I bet if you went to a 8 to 10 footer you would throw 80% better. Small nets are a pain.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Haha appreciate all the feedback guys I know it's no hard feelings except for maybe one or two people that might've had a bad morning lol! My net doesn't have lead just steel weights incased in plastic for anybody wondering. I know there is other ways to do it rather than my way, but this is the way I like to throw it and is the best way for me. Take care guys! Tight lines!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Im sure I am one of the few that offended you, didnt intend to. At least you are trying and posting. Keep it up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m kinda offended to Ron....kinda.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the outfit the best.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m kinda offended to Ron....kinda.


Kinda, look what has offended me yedterday. 5 hour operation new left knee.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> Kinda, look what has offended me yedterday. 5 hour operation new left knee.


Hope you back up on that leg soon Ron!!! When I had a new ACL put in, I asked about knee's and he said a knee replacement was a piece of cake compared to an ACL being put in, so no worries!:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sealark said:


> Kinda, look what has offended me yedterday. 5 hour operation new left knee.


Hang in there bud. It’ll be worth it in a couple months.
Let me know if I can help you out in any way.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sealark, next time your wife puts you in a leglock over the last cresent roll....tap out sooner.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jessica probably needs to hold a class that we can attend for a few days!!


----------

